# Need advice on AVR



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Currently I have a Yamaha RX-V1600 works great no problems! I am thinking about getting a newer AVR only because some of the features mine has seem a little outdated. The 3 main brands I want to stick with are Denon, Marantz, and Yamaha. Everyone has a budget and mine is between 400 to 600 maybe 50.00 more if the AVR is worth it. example Yamaha RX-z1 ? From what I have seen online accessories for less would be a good place when I am ready to buy, older models but with a 1 year warranty. Currently I am using all 7ch's plus a Y off AVR to nu3000DSP for my 2 subs. I use to like Onkyo but after reading about the HDMI issues I am gun shy so any advice would be great.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are all solid choices, if it were me I would go with the one that offers Audessey XT 32. Which would more than likely be the Denon. Room correction is the biggest upgrade.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, XT32 room correction and Dolby Atmos are probably the biggest leaps forward in today's newest receivers.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Please forgive my ignorance but what is Atmos or XT 32? I might have read it wrong but I thought Atmos was for adding height to the front stage? Sound quality how do the newer AVR's sound in comparison to my current AVR? Last question only because I do not know my AVR is 120wpc ( unless I go with something 50% more I will not notice it anyway - 3db? ) will something that"s rated less sound as good ex. 100wpc by a newer model? 
Just trying to finish up my system I built 1 Marty Cube the second needs to dry and 1 more coat of polyurethane I figure my weakest link is my AVR ( as much as I like all of this getting tired of spending I want it done )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audyessey XT32(regarded as the best) is a room correction system that is included with some higher end receivers made by Denon and was used in Onkyo till recently. Yamaha uses a system called YAPO
Room correction uses a mic that that you place at the seating position and the receiver will play test tone sweeps and the correction soft wear calculates room acoustics and adjusts for levels on each channel EQ as well as other things to give you the best sound possible.

The challenge is receiver manufacturers don't give proper specifications as to what receivers can truly output for power. Most use a single channel 1kHz test tone to do their tests (unrealistic to say the least)

In a number of bench tests most receivers drop to about 70% of there rated output when tested using more realistic full bandwidth sweeps.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

While Audyssey X32 is the most advanced Audyssey version to date, it should be noted that the less correction you need the better. Room treatments, used judiciously, can make room correction software far less of an issue. Obviously, not everyone can treat a room, but it is the optimal way to go.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

My Yamaha has YPAO granted an older version. I does the basics I just wish it had more detail. I have gone as far as run the room correction then make sure everything is set to small set the AVR LPF to 80hz. once that is done I use my SPL meter and make sure all the speakers are set at 75db w/ the exception of the center and I have that one at 76db. For the moment I am using my RS SPL meter for REW measurements for the subs.
Okay next is Denon is good quality better than Yamaha or Marantz or is that subject to personal opinion? From what I got from reading Yamaha does not have either Atmos or XT is their's comparable or not worth looking into?Can you recommend and particular model numbers that I can read up on staying in the 400 to 600 range?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am guessing as far as Denon goes the 3310,11,12 are all pretty good? The X3000 seems be another good one with a little less power. Marantz 6007, I am sure there are others but will they sound at least as good as my Yamaha or are they better?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I wouldn't get hung up on mini differences between brands. Any of those listed should serve you well. Atmos shouldn't be a priority, since there's not much in the way of software, and it would require ceiling or upfiring speakers. Moreover, while some have been blown away by Atmos, others are less enthusiastic. Best to wait it out (that's what I'm doing)


----------



## Vessel56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi
Went from Denon 4306 to Marantz AV8802, MM8077, MM7055 and MM7025

New cinema is in the planning; speaker setup to allow variable setup (Atmos, Auro-3D and ..)


----------



## Pilot B (Aug 25, 2014)

Auro is the way to go.
I'm building an Auro theater.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I recently picked up a Yamaha RX-A830 from Amazon for $500

I searched the web and this unit got good reviews (it's last years model I think) - and I've been happy with it's performance. I don't use the internal amps (I have Emotiva) but everything else has been very good. I've used Yamaha for many years and never really had an issue with their stuff. Does not support Atmos but otherwise is pretty solid unit.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, personally I really like my RX-V1600 it is just out dated. From looking at the refurbished AVR's from acc4less it seems Denon might be the way to go. It seems the 3312 for 480 will give me everything I need plus. At least for now I have something to look into. 
Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> Currently I have a Yamaha RX-V1600 works great no problems! I am thinking about getting a newer AVR only because some of the features mine has seem a little outdated.
> 
> Everyone has a budget and mine is between 400 to 600 maybe 50.00 more if the AVR is worth it.
> 
> example Yamaha RX-z1?


Curious post. What features is your RX-V1600 lacking that you’re looking for in a new receiver? None of your posts have mentioned this.

Also, the RX-Z1 is older than the receiver you have now. And your budget of $4-650 is substantially less than what the RX-V1600 cost. So you might be trading features for quality.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Wayne
I really like my RX-V1600 I like the sound plenty of power it is not that bad however I would like a couple more HDMI inputs, a better version of room set-up. Yes the 1600 was expensive brand new maybe 1100? ( I paid 125 off of e-bay ). When I do decide to buy I am going to get one from accessories for less. It maybe refurbished and they may not be current models but they all have a 1 year warranty and considering what I can get for 500 thru them seems like a good deal. I am still thinking about another Yamaha RX-A 1000,2000,2010 and of course I like the Denon models in the same price range. Most of these were not exactly cheap when they were brand new either. 
Like I mentioned I do like mine and I am not ready to buy yet first I have to order the sub for my second Marty Cube ( I want to get this done ) more than likely it will be awhile before get another AVR.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

nwf477 said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> I really like my RX-V1600 I like the sound plenty of power it is not that bad however I would like a couple more HDMI inputs, a better version of room set-up. Yes the 1600 was expensive brand new maybe 1100? ( I paid 125 off of e-bay ). When I do decide to buy I am going to get one from accessories for less. It maybe refurbished and they may not be current models but they all have a 1 year warranty and considering what I can get for 500 thru them seems like a good deal. I am still thinking about another Yamaha RX-A 1000,2000,2010 and of course I like the Denon models in the same price range. Most of these were not exactly cheap when they were brand new either.
> 
> Like I mentioned I do like mine and I am not ready to buy yet first I have to order the sub for my second Marty Cube ( I want to get this done ) more than likely it will be awhile before get another AVR.



Just as devil's advocate, I bought a RX-V775 at Costco last fall (yes, an older model). I buy from them with confidence as they _extend the manufacturer warranty an additional year_ (and also offer Square Trade); I've done some returns to them that other retailers would laugh themselves silly if I asked. (E.g. a Samsung BD player bricked itself with a firmware update 19 months after purchase; returned. A Tripp Lite UPS only lasted 3 years and it had a 5 year warranty; returned. A Vizio TV started doing weird s*** 9 months after purchase, Vizio support dilly dallied and promised a tech visit, cancelled, promised a replacement then reneged, my friends were exhausted; I took them to the store,... returned for purchase price and we got them a new Samsung with the gift card. As with all extreme cases, YMMV.)

Back to the Yamaha. Some of the Net radio features are flakey, but the remote control via Android or iOS device (any), not to mention a web browser, are COOL. I no longer need an iPod dock, the USB connection to an iPod Touch 5gen or iPad Mini Retina works wonders (and I can play/pause from the AVR's remote). 4K passthrough. HDMI bells and whistles naturally. Nice YPAO PEQ features (Flat, Front, Natural, and manual custom correction graphs). Only downside is an arguably trivial one: no more upconvert from component 480p in to HDMI OUT.  Had to run separate component cables to the LED tv.

In all, I'm pleased as punch with the 775. (I believe the 777 has built-in wi-fi. I had to rig a wireless bridge device for the 775's Ethernet connection.) 

I understand the RX-A series is better (10 years ago, someone told me the RX-V line was the superior audio receivers)...? Can anyone comment?


----------

